# Show me your garage setup,



## kev_vaux (May 7, 2009)

Hi, 

Have just bought a house with a large double garage and am going to renovate it before any work happens in there,
can i see some pictures of your layouts so i can get ideas,

I have a vision of what i want but cant find any pictures of it.

Any pics would help.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Heres my cheeky snap 
The projects been on hold recently - best part of 6 months :lol:

And before you ask, yes andy did copy my idea


----------



## Christophe (Apr 24, 2009)

Not mine but love the style of this


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i think having 2 supercars in that garage kinda makes it appeal even more


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice, I want! (cars and garage )


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Christophe said:


> Not mine but love the style of this


How did you get a picture of my garage?:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

My setup...

This is with the new racks and adjustable shelving installed, the floor still needs to be pressure washed










Bottle racks, honestly the best thing you can do for bottles. They are big and take up way too much space in cabinets or on shelves, most of them I am always using so its good to be able to grab them and put them back quickly










I didnt want anything on the floor so I just used thick nails to hang up my wheel brushes










And when 1 nail wont fit through a SV wheel brush... use 2 and drop it in the center










The shelves were adjusted to fit each size of product, for example the polishing shelf is sized just an inch higher than that of a 32oz Menzerna bottle

The LSP shelf didnt need to have much height










Even when products were stored in my old cabinets I had them placed by fucntion, wash and clay, interior, polishing, prep stuff and all LSP/finishing touch products have their own section



















Gallons were stored up top










Extra stuff I may need, tape, IPA etc I put in the remaining upper cabinets










The last thing it needed was a good Pressure wash and scrub (I used APC+ on the floor:headbang

After the PW


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

the lambo looks so good in that garage


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

very functional garage there dsms :thumb: wouldn't the gallons be more useful lower though so that you can use the dispensers when need be? Giving me ideas about my garage now. Currently in the middle of renovating mine now


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

dsms- that garage rocks. very very nice set up. love the white walls and the clinical display.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome garage dsms :thumb:

I so need a garage in my life!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I took a leaf out of DSMS's book and made a rail to fit the bottles i have , got the bits in B&Q and used shower curtain rings to hold the brushes up

I have a corner i use for detailing stuff , i use the big yellow bin for used MF cloths, the big bin is for cleaning cloths for dirty jobs to save ruining a MF

Also added the pc in there recently which is very handy


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Richf said:


> I took a leaf out of DSMS's book and made a rail to fit the bottles i have , got the bits in B&Q and used shower curtain rings to hold the brushes up
> 
> I have a corner i use for detailing stuff , i use the big yellow bin for used MF cloths, the big bin is for cleaning cloths for dirty jobs to save ruining a MF
> 
> Also added the pc in there recently which is very handy


What's that you've got down on the floor?
I'm going to be needing something for my garage soon


----------



## kev_vaux (May 7, 2009)

how much was the flooring?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

A friend of mine over ordered the flooring for his workshop so i bought ther excess off him , costco were doing similar though recently 

Its nice to kneel on and keeps the garage a lot cleaner than the painted concrete did but it expands a great deal needs at least 1" all the way around probably more i didnt leave that much maybe only 15mm so in the sun the floor expands and rises up , its like walking on a bouncy castle


----------

